# DreamChii Snuglii headin out to KellyB!



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

phew it fit my couch downstairs LMAO!
38 x 26"








this font came out a little less bold but its still stylin! i decided to put his name on the tree as to say he is a part of your family "tree" :]








i didnt know if u wanted KC to model or not so i used one of my plush models








on my screen the color looks more hott pink than red, but in person its red :] i know you wanted a boy color so i was just clarifying it









and of course its totally reversible! :happy6:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwww!!!! That's beautiful!!! I'm next! I'm next! Can't wait!!!  xxxxx


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

It is so nice, I would love to get Ike one for his birthday in Aug, would that be possible, he has one now but it is so tiny. How do I go about ordering one? Can't wait to see your TLI.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> Awwwww!!!! That's beautiful!!! I'm next! I'm next! Can't wait!!!  xxxxx


Thank you T! Hehehe :] I hope Kelly likes it. Lmao are u singing a song hehehe



Evelyn said:


> It is so nice, I would love to get Ike one for his birthday in Aug, would that be possible, he has one now but it is so tiny. How do I go about ordering one? Can't wait to see your TLI.


Hey Evelyn thanks! Of course its possible. Haha how tiny is tiny. I know a lot of places make them small. U just send me a PM here or on fb, whatever u prefer. Payment is due before I work on your item  TLI ordered a blanket and not a snuglii bag hehe but its still awesome :albino: looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Can't wait to see how Ike's turns out.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> Can't wait to see how Ike's turns out.


me too! :daisy: its a beautiful pattern you picked so its gonna be so cute!!!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! That's the same fabric I used for Angel's coat!

Nice snuggli!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Angel1210 said:


> Wow! That's the same fabric I used for Angel's coat!
> 
> Nice snuggli!


aw cute  did u show it off here?


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

How did I miss this?!? I LOVE IT!!!! I am so excited!! Barney's birthday is next month so this will be a wonderful birthday gift (if I can hold off). 

Now I can't wait to see my bags!! 

Woo Hoo!! You are the best!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't wait any longer for mine!  :lol:


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I love the sentiment of his name in the tree. You are so thoughtful. Honestly everyone here is so kind. I am so glad Barney has joined our family. He is such a joy and he has led me here. Double win. :0)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

kellyb said:


> How did I miss this?!? I LOVE IT!!!! I am so excited!! Barney's birthday is next month so this will be a wonderful birthday gift (if I can hold off).
> 
> Now I can't wait to see my bags!!
> 
> ...


lol i dont know how did u! *sobs* LOL. awwww yay his buttday is coming!!! i cant wait to show them to u!



TLI said:


> I can't wait any longer for mine!  :lol:


hehehe T! i know u are very anxious to get urs! i wish i had more arms like an octopus to make everythin at once!



kellyb said:


> I love the sentiment of his name in the tree. You are so thoughtful. Honestly everyone here is so kind. I am so glad Barney has joined our family. He is such a joy and he has led me here. Double win. :0)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


awwww ur very welcome! i just hope the font is ok. i was a bit upset when i saw how it came out! erghhh! but im glad u like it! i bet he is a joy


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

That is totally adorable ! Can you please put out a picture of the fabrics you have? Pretty please, kisses from me...Baby


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

The font is fine. I just can't wait to see the little love snuggle up in it. He will be so excited. I have also ordered custom collars and bandanas for both of the boys. Green's birthday is in April. Barney is like Green's little shadow and their coloring is the same so they look adorable together. They are both so great. I love them so much. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wait a minute?!? You don't have octopus arms?? I'm very disappointed, because all this time I thought you did!   :lol: 

See what happens when your work is so gorgeous and you're so crafty? You have people lined up chanting for your products!! I will do my best to be patient, this bed rest isn't helping. :lol: xxxxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Will reply back to u guys asap! Heading out to the pet expo right now


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

AnnHelen said:


> That is totally adorable ! Can you please put out a picture of the fabrics you have? Pretty please, kisses from me...Baby


i will pm you! :]



kellyb said:


> The font is fine. I just can't wait to see the little love snuggle up in it. He will be so excited. I have also ordered custom collars and bandanas for both of the boys. Green's birthday is in April. Barney is like Green's little shadow and their coloring is the same so they look adorable together. They are both so great. I love them so much.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


oh my someone is gettin spoiled this birthday!!!! i definitely cant wait for pics!



TLI said:


> Wait a minute?!? You don't have octopus arms?? I'm very disappointed, because all this time I thought you did!   :lol:
> 
> See what happens when your work is so gorgeous and you're so crafty? You have people lined up chanting for your products!! I will do my best to be patient, this bed rest isn't helping. :lol: xxxxx


hahahaha!!! im disappointed as well! :[ sighhhh! awwww yea i got a fair amount o a waiting list right now!!!! i think its cuz of u T! u make all the girls in the yard want some milkshake :laughing3: awwww how long is ur bedrest for?


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

They are both getting quite spoiled. My daughter is gone away to college. I have to nurture someone. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> i will pm you! :]
> 
> 
> oh my someone is gettin spoiled this birthday!!!! i definitely cant wait for pics!
> ...


Well I'm sending you a pair of octopus arms. While on bed rest I've been doing lots of shopping, and I came across a pair yesterday. hehehehe :lol:

That's awesome news!!! More gorgeous Dream Chi products to see! The more the merrier, eh? :lol: I'm glad I could help!  xxxxx

Bed rest until MRI results come in. Hopefully today or tomorrow I'll hear something. They just want to make sure I'm not injuring my neck and back more until they read the MRI. I'm hoping its nothing serious, and if not, then I'm busting out of this bed. I don't want surgery, but I'll take anything over this. I'm about ready to take off running down the road.  :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

kellyb said:


> They are both getting quite spoiled. My daughter is gone away to college. I have to nurture someone.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


lol so true so true! :] 



TLI said:


> Well I'm sending you a pair of octopus arms. While on bed rest I've been doing lots of shopping, and I came across a pair yesterday. hehehehe :lol:
> 
> That's awesome news!!! More gorgeous Dream Chi products to see! The more the merrier, eh? :lol: I'm glad I could help!  xxxxx
> 
> Bed rest until MRI results come in. Hopefully today or tomorrow I'll hear something. They just want to make sure I'm not injuring my neck and back more until they read the MRI. I'm hoping its nothing serious, and if not, then I'm busting out of this bed. I don't want surgery, but I'll take anything over this. I'm about ready to take off running down the road.  :lol:


T! wow that would be awesome thanks! :lol: yes the more the merrier! hope you find out very soon what ur "fate" will be, slice open ur back..or get some jabs in!  dont run too far!...i wont be able to catch up (i hate runnin) :foxes15:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol so true so true! :]
> 
> 
> T! wow that would be awesome thanks! :lol: yes the more the merrier! hope you find out very soon what ur "fate" will be, slice open ur back..or get some jabs in!  dont run too far!...i wont be able to catch up (i hate runnin) :foxes15:


I hate to run too. :lol: And right now I'd die if I had too. :lol:

MRI results in, and Drs appt yesterday morning. I have what he called an unstable spine. Sounds crazy, huh! I have 2 vertebra that slip out of place when I walk, move, etc. I also have chronic neck and back spasms. I've lived with the pain and spasms for so long which is what caused the discs damage. I don't like pain Meds and I don't like going to the Dr. My body finally said no more pain! Landed me flat on my arse. My back and neck are very weak, walking to the kitchen causes my legs to collapse. I'm completely exhausted. They are also testing me for inflammatory arthritis, rheumatoid arthritis and lupus. Trying to find out why I have so much inflammation and spasms. But! The good news is that it's not gonna kill me (lol) and all treatable. At this point anyway. So I have to take my Meds, do my physical therapy, and take care of myself instead of ignoring my health for caring for everyone else. I'm going to do my best, cause this bed rest crap sucks!!!! :lol: I would rather take care of a patient, than be a patient. So the next several months I'll be a good girl and focus on getting me well so I can go back to raising the roof.  :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

PS~I've learned a new trick during this. I can sit on the floor to mop. hehehehe.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> I hate to run too. :lol: And right now I'd die if I had too. :lol:
> 
> MRI results in, and Drs appt yesterday morning. I have what he called an unstable spine. Sounds crazy, huh! I have 2 vertebra that slip out of place when I walk, move, etc. I also have chronic neck and back spasms. I've lived with the pain and spasms for so long which is what caused the discs damage. I don't like pain Meds and I don't like going to the Dr. My body finally said no more pain! Landed me flat on my arse. My back and neck are very weak, walking to the kitchen causes my legs to collapse. I'm completely exhausted. They are also testing me for inflammatory arthritis, rheumatoid arthritis and lupus. Trying to find out why I have so much inflammation and spasms. But! The good news is that it's not gonna kill me (lol) and all treatable. At this point anyway. So I have to take my Meds, do my physical therapy, and take care of myself instead of ignoring my health for caring for everyone else. I'm going to do my best, cause this bed rest crap sucks!!!! :lol: I would rather take care of a patient, than be a patient. So the next several months I'll be a good girl and focus on getting me well so I can go back to raising the roof.  :lol:


oh my....goodness im so sorry! that sounds like a lot of pain! im with u...i dont like doctors not because im afraid of shots or anything i just have a hard time trusting them. the only time i had pain meds was for my wisdom tooth both times! and the occasional headaches that just dont go away. im so glad its treatable T! yes u butter rest or ill come down with a flamingo! :albino: "rheumatoid arthritis" sounds very familiar....if im not mistaken i think laura in this forum that owns ginger snaps, jasper, and moose has that :-|



TLI said:


> PS~I've learned a new trick during this. I can sit on the floor to mop. hehehehe.


yes u said this last time, i think ur goin crazy :lol: bwahahaha still a neat trick! that takes skills haha!


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I am sorry to hear you are going through this. I hope you get some relief very soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Paris my love, what can I say that I haven't already said a billion and
twenty three times??? Ochen krasivo!!!   There that works, I complimented 
your work but in Russian, so now I don't feel like I'm repeating myself and
annoying you, lol. :lol: Seriously you did a great job as always. I love all
of your creations.


T you poor babe, I'm sorry to hear you've been going through so much. 
When you don't have health not much matters. I am thankful that it is
treatable, I wish you good health and I hope it all gets sorted quickly
and as painlessly as possible. You have the right attitude, you are
upbeat and positive despite what life threw at you, this is why I know
you'll be ok. Gentle hugs to you. And please update us on your progress
if you get a chance. Many of us on here care and worry.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Paris my love, what can I say that I haven't already said a billion and
> twenty three times??? Ochen krasivo!!!   There that works, I complimented
> your work but in Russian, so now I don't feel like I'm repeating myself and
> annoying you, lol. :lol: Seriously you did a great job as always. I love all
> of your creations.


what! thats a lot of times! LMAO  thank u for the russian! ive always found that language to be so interestin when spoken out!  same with the english people...accents are so awesome! :] hey compliments for my work NEVER annoy me! :] thank u again my LS! :happynails:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> T you poor babe, I'm sorry to hear you've been going through so much.
> When you don't have health not much matters. I am thankful that it is
> treatable, I wish you good health and I hope it all gets sorted quickly
> and as painlessly as possible. You have the right attitude, you are
> ...


Thank you so much, LS!! :daisy: It's all been going on and progressing for about 10 years. I was rear ended, the next morning when I woke up I couldn't move. Pain from head to toe. Rolled out of bed, crawled to my front door, drove 5 minutes down the road to urgent care. They checked me over, said they thought my neck could be broken. I started panicking cause I thought broken neck, I'm going to die. :lol: I freaked out, told them I was fine, and they insisted on an X-ray. I didn't want to do it, cause I was scared. They wouldn't let me leave. Turned out no break, severe whip lash, neck & back in a mess, yada yada. Went to chiro. and Dr. Chiro for 3 months. Over time pain became bearable, and I was just to busy to be bothered. Over the years it became worse. A few years ago the pain was beginning to effect my daily life. Had another X-ray (flexion/extension), they found chronic muscle spasms. So bad that it has pushed the bone in my neck forward, instead of curved. I refused pain Meds, back to Chiro, PT....Ended up at neurosurgeon. They said it would take months to retrain the muscles in my neck and back. Hard headed me went to PT about 2/3 months, no real progress, quit going. Ended up in ER one night, their answer is narcotics and muscle relaxers. Refused both. Long story a lil shorter. The more pain, the more muscle spasms. Chronic pain and muscle spasms have actually changed the shape of my neck bone, and the muscles in my middle back do not hold 2 of my vertebrae in place. I didn't realize how important muscles and ligaments were until now. I have wide spread inflammation, and it has my white blood cell count up at 29,000. It ranges from 17,000 to 29,000. All over this neck and back problem. I've been in the hospital twice recently, numerous Dr's visits, CT scans, X-rays, blood work, MRI, and no simple answer. They say it mimics auto-immune disease. But blood panels do not show it. Have had CBC with differentials, no cancer signals, not to mention all the scans. Last thing they can do is a bone marrow biopsy, and a hematologist. Been on bed rest for weeks, no driving, I'm taking my Meds like a good girl. My question for the Docs is always, "is it going to kill me?" There answer is, "we can't find anything that appears fatal." My response to that is, "then I'm good."  I do have to admit I've been very sick and it's taking me off my feet lately. But I'm no good at laying around. I have to much to do, and most of it I enjoy. I have an awesome support system, and I will get better and find an answer. Until then, I refuse to give in to it any more than I have too. Funny, but not funny story. My daughter had me in the turn around thingie to let me off at the hospital doors, and the lady in front of us backed in to us. I was like this can not be happening! :lol: Anyway girl, thank you so much for your concern! I have PT 3 times a week for what they've deemed, "spinal instability." Bad days I spend in bed, good days I take off like a lightning bolt. On the days my body doesn't cooperate, I don't allow it to take my mind. I have this phone, and I just hit online shopping. hehehe. Watch a lil TV, sleep and cuddle with the pups, and drive everyone crazy here with constant requests. :lol: "Bring me food! "Bring me Dr. Pepper." "I want take out!"  They are pretty sick of me being sick. Haha!!! Hell, if it makes me immobile, give me a wheelchair. I'll learn some new tricks in it to entertain me. :lol: Honestly, my Dr's seem to think although a slow process, they will get me back up and moving along. I'll probably always have some pain, but manageable, hopefully. So there's my boring story.  I enjoy life far to much to let this take me down. Won't be many updates unless I have to let you guys know I'm "checking out." :lol: I'll be fine. I've lived it this long, and I plan on living until I'm 100. Haha!! 

Keep your chin up. The mind is a positive tool.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I want to also mention that my friends and BF have been Godsends through this. My girls of course, they worry about Mom. They are so used to me bouncing off the walls. No, not literally, but I'm kinda hyper. :lol: Anyway, so that I'm not stuck in this house 24/7, they pick me up, get me in the car, drive me to their house, get me comfy in a recliner, cook for me, wait on me hand and foot, then bring me back home. My BF planned the most awesome Valentines weekend for me. Even though I told him to wait until I get better. Fabulous Hotel suite, showered with gifts, kept me comfy the entire time. Even though they won't see this post, and many saw my Valentines post, I just have to acknowledge their kindness and generosity that has kept my spirits up.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Woohoooo!!! Now bring on the fun stuff! Doggie pics, food pics, DreamChi fabuloso', cupcakes, ice cream, doggie shopping..... Fun, upbeat topics are much more entertaining.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> Woohoooo!!! Now bring on the fun stuff! Doggie pics, food pics, DreamChi fabuloso', cupcakes, ice cream, doggie shopping..... Fun, upbeat topics are much more entertaining.


hahahaha funny u mentioned that...lmao just made a post! oh T u are a hoot. wheres an owl emoticon! :foxes15::coolwink:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

No wonder we get along so well T, we have a very similar mentality. The mind 
is a powerful thing, I say "If I let my body dictate my life, I'd stay in bed
permanently"...it's the mind I listen to. Chronic pain will do a trick on the mind
too, so it's crucial to work on keeping it strong. Positive attitude, optimistic
outlook and focus on others instead of oneself is what makes the difference
between limp and alive, in my opinion. I got ill very young, 19-20 years old,
and there is no cure, but I made _a choice_ to be happy, and pain is not
going to stop me. There are so many people suffering from one illness/health
issue to another, it's just part of life, no need to feel sorry for ourselves. I'm
glad that you not only have a strong mind, but also an excellent support system,
you're a lucky girl, I wish I could give them all a kiss for taking such good care
of you and being there. I'm sure you do the same when they need you. It's a
beautiful thing. Gentle hugs to you, and lots and lots of healing vibes coming
your way!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> what! thats a lot of times! LMAO  thank u for the russian! ive always found that language to be so interestin when spoken out!  same with the english people...accents are so awesome! :] hey compliments for my work NEVER annoy me! :] thank u again my LS! :happynails:



I forgot to say what it means, duh! :lol: I said it is "very beautiful". 

I like accents too, I love languages. My father passed away when I was
just a child, but he spoke 10 languages fluently, he was a professor at 
the University in Moscow, he also traveled a lot and just lived for knowledge,
his love for languages passed onto me. I only know 3 fluently, but do know
a few sentences in other languages and would love to learn more, it's fun.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> I forgot to say what it means, duh! :lol: I said it is "very beautiful".
> 
> I like accents too, I love languages. My father passed away when I was
> just a child, but he spoke 10 languages fluently, he was a professor at
> ...


hahaha!!! i didnt even notice its ok :lol: thank u! i think u mentioned that to me once *scratches head* it sounds familiar but still awesome to read about again! :] yea learning languages is fun , esp when u go into a foreign store and once u come in they talk about u and then u talk back to them and they are in shock and u just giggle :coolwink:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahaha!!! i didnt even notice its ok :lol: thank u! i think u mentioned that to me once *scratches head* it sounds familiar but still awesome to read about again! :] yea learning languages is fun , esp when u go into a foreign store and once u come in they talk about u and then u talk back to them and they are in shock and u just giggle :coolwink:



LOL, something similar once happened to me and my friend.
Maria & I were on the boat in Niagara Falls, we saw a suuuper
hot guy standing near by. So we were like "Oh look at his bum,
yum yum yum" lol (in Russian)...he turned around and said "Thanks!"
(in Russian) We died of embarrassment, ROFL. We were only 15 or so.
I actually have a picture of his head somewhere, lol, everyone was 
taking pictures since it's Niagara, so I took his beautiful head, lol. 
...I was a little creep, haha.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> LOL, something similar once happened to me and my friend.
> Maria & I were on the boat in Niagara Falls, we saw a suuuper
> hot guy standing near by. So we were like "Oh look at his bum,
> yum yum yum" lol (in Russian)...he turned around and said "Thanks!"
> ...


LMAO!!! just that sentence is so silly~! oh look at his bum, yum yum yum :lol: LMAO....oh the things we do did when we were in the teens,,,,when u look back its just too funny! LMAO do u still have the pic? hahaha! i rember back in the days when my friends would always think the lifeguards were hot LOL...and whenever we went to the beach they would always giggle in front of them and talk about them....ah girl talk  one of the friends was a lifeguard herself though but for a pool :]


----------

